# French Navy - pictures of ships



## tgar (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello again,
This time I'm trying to find the ships on which a friend's grandfather served during the late 19th/early 20th century. I have a list of names of the vessels and shore establishments up to 1905 when he moved to the reserve. I would very much like to find pictures of these ships, notably VIENNE, DEVASTATION, SENDRE, ALOUETTE, CYCLONE and BEAUTEMPS-BEAUPRÉ. Also BORDA which seems to have been a training vessel in the port of Brest (1877-1879).There are about twenty in all, but maybe too many for the moment. Can anyone tell me where to look for any of these?
However he (Charles Emile LUC) was also called up to serve during WW1 and I have nothing on his movements there. Any ideas where to find that info?
tgar


----------

